# Silly Photoshop Tricks



## kiddo (Sep 18, 2006)

What does this have to do with pens? Nothing. (But he does have one of my pens in the cockpit)

Note: The chopper he is sitting in is his original fully restored bird he flew medivac in Vietnam.

Original background is some parking lot in northern California when out for a ride last week.

Before:







After: (it really bugs him when I put him next to Navy types...)


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll bet he'd be mad that you put in on a collision course with that Sea Knight or whatever it is. []

I p-shopped a driveway on my house when I put in to the HOA to have it put in and they kept telling me that I was supposed to put in for it first before I did the work. Some of them couldn't grasp that it was just the picture and I hadn't put the driveway in yet.


----------

